# What is BB Shot?



## younggun308 (Aug 30, 2007)

Please let me know what it means, im New to duck hunting and i just bought a box of winchester expert 12 GA. shells and they say BB shot instead of 5,6,7 etc.
p.s. dont be mean, like i said, im new to duck hunting


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Young gun...here's a very helpful website for you to look at.
http://shotshell.drundel.com/pelletcount.htm

Have fun.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

younggun308 said:


> ... im New to duck hunting ... dont be mean, like i said, im new to duck hunting


From another thread



younggun308 said:


> Your stupid
> just use whatever you were using in the first place
> its not that hard!
> and you dont even have to freaking shoot em
> ...


That was pretty mean. So have you been duck hunting for 30 years or are you new to hunting?


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

something's fishy here...


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

id say


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

read his other posts 5th or 6th one down is pretty funny, kinda looks like a father and son use the same use screen name? either that or he is psychotic.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

younggun308 said:


> p.s. dont be mean, like i said, im new to duck hunting





younggun308 said:


> Dude, dont freaking worry about skinning them
> you can ether take em to a taxidermist
> that will cost about 15$
> or you can just put up a sign by a road that says
> ...


That was mean as well.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

How has that account survived this long?


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Younggun308....Do you know what F shot is??

It's the shot between G and Y

Do the math. Word.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

:lol: I had to think about that one for a second. Nice.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

nicely stated hatchetman! lol


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

HATCHETMAN said:


> Younggun308....Do you know what F shot is??
> 
> It's the shot between G and Y
> 
> Do the math. Word.


took me about 2 hours but I figured her out


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

HATCHETMAN said:


> Younggun308....Do you know what F shot is??
> 
> It's the shot between G and Y
> 
> Do the math. Word.


Excellent! :burns:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

HATCHETMAN said:


> Younggun308....Do you know what F shot is??
> 
> It's the shot between G and Y
> 
> Do the math. Word.


That was brilliant! haha


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

HATCHETMAN said:


> Younggun308....Do you know what F shot is??
> 
> It's the shot between G and Y
> 
> Do the math. Word.


Am I the only one who doesn't get this one?  :roll: I'll probably feel like an idiot when it does come to me. :bop:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

Architect414 said:


> HATCHETMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Younggun308....Do you know what F shot is??
> ...


you're not the only one, lol.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

HATCHETMAN said:


> Younggun308....Do you know what F shot is??
> 
> It's the shot between G and Y
> 
> Do the math. Word.


I like it.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:rollin:


----------

